# trabalhar fora



## gvergara

Olá:

No consigo compreender o que a mulher quis dizer...

Contexto: Uma jovem está buscando un aluguel.
_Atendeu a voz de uma velha, que perguntou se eu trabalhava fora. _
*De "Sem pecado"  de Ana Miranda
*
Desde já obrigado,

Gonzalo


----------



## rschieber

Olá,

Trabalhar fora (de casa), trabalhar em outro local.

Se tiver uma parte maior do texto, poderá facilitar a análise.

Att,

Ricardo


----------



## GamblingCamel

gvergara said:


> Contexto: Uma jovem está buscando *um *aluguel.


----------



## Vanda

Trabalhar fora means to have a job.


----------



## gvergara

GamblingCamel said:


>


 thanks



Vanda said:


> Trabalhar fora means to have a job.


E _trabalhar? _Porque, até onde eu sei, a maioria das pessoas trabalham fora da casa...


----------



## mglenadel

Em inglês seria o oposto de ser 'homemaker', trabalhar apenas nos afazeres domésticos.


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> Em inglês seria o oposto de ser 'homemaker', trabalhar apenas nos afazeres domésticos.



Há profissões em que se trabalha em casa, pelo menos em Portugal, e cada vez mais devido às novas tecnologias.
Algumas destas profissões não recebem clientes em casa: tradutores, escritores, consultores, etc.
Outras recebem: manicure e pedicure, terapeutas de fala, massagistas, etc.


----------



## mglenadel

A pergunta era se "trabalhava fora", e não se "trabalhava em/de casa". A senhoria não estava querendo saber se a moça iria trabalhar em casa, mas se ela tinha emprego fixo fora de casa.


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> A pergunta era se "trabalhava fora", e não se "trabalhava em/de casa". A senhoria não estava querendo saber se a moça iria trabalhar em casa, mas se ela tinha emprego fixo fora de casa.



Não sei.
A pergunta "se trabalha fora" implica a pergunta "se não trabalha dentro".
Só levantei a questão porque sei que aqui é uma resposta que qualquer senhorio quer saber: se trabalha dentro ou fora de casa.


----------



## gvergara

mglenadel said:


> A pergunta era se "trabalhava fora", e não se "trabalhava em/de casa". A senhoria não estava querendo saber se a moça iria trabalhar em casa, mas se ela tinha emprego fixo fora de casa.


Exacto! A moça buscava um aluguel, e la mulher com a que falava notou que era jovem demais, e por isto parece-me que o que ela queria saber era se la gúria tinha emprego ou não, e no o tipo de trabalho que ela tinha...


----------



## Vanda

ôxe, quantas divagações sobre o mesmo. Pra um bom brasileiro a pergunta ''trabalhar fora'' é algo automático: sim, se tenho algum emprego e este emprego está implícito 'trabalhar fora de casa'. Na época do romance ainda nem sabíamos disso de trabalhar para fora dentro de casa...


----------



## olivinha

Em inglês, seria como perguntar "do you work for a living?".


----------



## Outsider

Ou "do you have a job?" O oposto seria ser dona de casa/doméstica.


----------



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> Ou "do you have a job?" O oposto seria ser dona de casa/doméstica.


Aliás, não existem os _donOs de casa_?


----------



## Outsider

Deve haver mais hoje em dia, mas ainda estamos muito longe da igualdade nesse campo.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Ou "do you have a job?" O oposto seria ser dona de casa/doméstica.



Out, no Brasil se entende por _doméstica_ a mulher que tem como profissão remunerada trabalhar em casa de família prestando serviços domésticos.


----------



## mglenadel

Bateu-me uma dúvida: alguém sabe se o "dona" de "dona-de-casa" vem de "proprietária" ou da forma de tratamento (dona Maria)?


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> Bateu-me uma dúvida: alguém sabe se o "dona" de "dona-de-casa" vem de "proprietária" ou da forma de tratamento (dona Maria)?



Dizemos os "donos-da-casa" mesmo que a casa deles seja alugada, porque dentro daquelas paredes são eles (os donos-da-casa) que mandam. Dito isto, para mim, tem a ver com "proprietários".


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Out, no Brasil se entende por _doméstica_ a mulher que tem como profissão remunerada trabalhar em casa de família prestando serviços domésticos.


Em Portugal também (ao menos _empregada doméstica_)!... Agora estou na dúvida se usei bem a palavra.


----------



## marta12

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal também (ao menos _empregada doméstica_)!... Agora estou na dúvida se usei bem a palavra.



Já tivemos esta discussão não sei quando, mas não Outsider, *doméstica*, em Portugal, significa a mulher que não tem profissão e que fica em casa, dizem.... sem trabalhar.
Como se o trabalho de casa e de ser mãe não fosse uma profissão de 24 horas por dia!


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Dizemos os "donos-da-casa" mesmo que a casa deles seja alugada, porque dentro daquelas paredes são eles (os donos-da-casa) que mandam. Dito isto, para mim, tem a ver com "proprietários".


Se '_dona-de-casa'_ vem de '_proprietária_' ou da forma de tratamento, não sei. 

Mas, para ajudar os que estão aprendendo português, no Brasil há esta distinção:

dona-d*e*-casa (ou dona de casa)1 2: mulher que administra a casa em que mora.
dona/o d*a* casa : a/o proprietária/o de uma determinada casa.

1Hoje já é possível se ver aqui e acolá um '_dono-d*e*-casa'_. E geralmente são muito eficientes e orgulhosos do seu trabalho.
2Avisaram-me que o iAulete traz 'dona de casa', sem hifens. Mas, para o prof. Moreno, tanto faz. E o Luft (_ABC da Língua Culta_, 2010) diz que '_dona-de-casa_' se escreve com hifens. Se alguém puder esclarecer...


----------



## Carfer

É possível que _'Dona-de-casa' _não tenha que ver nem com o tratamento ou título honorífico _'Dona' _nem com a ideia de '_proprietária_' por si sós, mas com ambos_. 
_ 
Tenho a impressão de que '_Dona_', como forma de tratamento, resulta duma extensão à generalidade das mulheres da forma de tratamento que antigamente era dado às nobres. Será, pois, uma espécie de democratização do tratamento, se bem que, para dizer a verdade, nunca foi uma democratização completa, uma vez que, pelo menos em Portugal, não costumava abranger as camponesas nem as operárias, que, quando muito, eram tratadas apenas por '_Senhora F..._', o que as distinguia das _'Senhoras Donas F...' _(obviamente,isso  quando não eram tratadas simplesmente por _'tu_' ou por _'Ti Maria' _por gente que se lhes considerava superior, o que não era nada invulgar_). _Ou seja, a progressiva generalização de '_Dona_' estará de alguma forma relacionado com o surgimento e também progressivo alargamento da classe média. As mulheres da nobreza não trabalhavam, e as da classe média emergente, pelo conceito da época, também não, visto que o trabalho de tomar conta da casa e dos filhos não era visto como trabalho. Assim, o termo _'Dona_' funcionaria como uma marca de estatuto social, visto que as mulheres que trabalhavam (no sentido da época, entendamo-nos), como as camponesas e as operárias, não eram tratadas por '_Dona_'. Será até um fenómeno paralelo ao que ocorreu em espanhol, só que nesse caso com os homens e certamente por motivos diferentes. Hoje em dia, qualquer varão espanhol é tratado por '_Don_', título que, antigamente, apenas era dado aos nobres. Curiosamente, o tratamento por '_Doña_' parece-me ser aí relativamente infrequente e não ter a amplitude que atingiu nos países lusófonos. 

Como digo, não trabalhar, ou não precisar de trabalhar, foi sinal de estatuto social superior até meados do século passado, quando a riqueza andava muito ligada à propriedade fundiária. Essa posição dependia, portanto, de ser proprietário de alguma coisa que proporcionasse rendimento sem obrigar a trabalhar. Não me espantaria, por isso, que o termo '_dona-de-casa' _fosse uma forma de distinguir também a mulher que não trabalhava (insisto, _'trabalhar_' no sentido do conceito da época) das que trabalhavam. Como a propriedade, mesmo que originalmente da mulher, era um atributo do marido, o domínio doméstico era aquilo que mais 'adequadamente' se podia atribuir à mulher em termos de propriedade. _'Dona-de casa' _acaba assim por comportar também um sentido próximo ao de '_proprietária_', não em termos estritamente legais, mas no de quem gere, superintende e cuida da casa, daquilo que era, pela visão daquele tempo, o domínio da mulher, a coisa sua.

Notem, no entanto, que o que digo não tem nada de científico. Não conheço sequer nenhum estudo sobre essa matéria. São apenas reflexões e especulações minhas.


----------



## gboscolo

Gonzalo

es lo mismo que decir que la vieja preguntó si la jóven tenia un empleo.
trabalhar fora aqui no Brasil quer dizer ter um trabalho fora de sua casa.


----------

